# جهاز فحص غازات الدم



## اسلام امين الخطيب (2 أغسطس 2006)

مبداء عمل الجهاز : 
1. يقوم بسحب الدم 
2. يدخول الدم بلبورد لتسخين الدم الى 37 درجه
3. يدخل الى النابيب الملتويه
4.يذهب الى الحساس
5.ثما تظهر النتيجه


يقوم بفحص Bh و درجة الحموضه ويكون 6000 الى 8000 الطبعي لكول وحده


----------



## علي الدليمي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

أخواني الأعزاء ..أذا كان أي شخص يريد معلومات شاملة وأوسع وبتفاصيل أدق عن أجهزة تحليل غازات الدم فبأستطاعتي إن شاء الله أن أفيدكم بعونه تعالى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ علي الدليمي .

نرحب بك وأهلأ وسهلأ بأنضمامك للملتقى وان شاء الله تكون اخ وصديق عزيز دائم لنا .

كما نرحب بأي مشاركة من اي عضو قدير لرفد الملتقى وقسم الهندسة الطبية لغرض الفائدة وخدمة

المهندسين والفنيين في الوطن العربي الكبير .

وعلى الرحب والسعة .

نتمنى لك التوفيق والخير .


البغدادي


----------



## اللويمي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ممكن معلومات شامله عن الجهاز مبدأ عمله وصيانته وأكثر شي يتعطل فيه و و و و يعني معلومات شامله بالمررررررره
وتكون بالأنجليزي اذا امكن لإنه مطلوب مني في (برزنتيشن) 
وأكون شاكر وممنون


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على الموضوع


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

شكراااا لكـــــــــــم


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا حابب أعرف معلومات عن هذا الجهاز وكمان اذا في مجال كتيب صيانة أو كاتالوك وشكرا لألك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## قانعة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك عن جد انى كلش افرح من اشوف هاي المواضيع اللي مختصرة و مفهومة الله يكثر من امثالكم


----------



## مهندسة جادة (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مهندس اسلام.اريد أن أسال سؤال؟ لا فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا جدا و لا أعرف هل يمكن ينفع أعمله كمشروع تخرج اريد النصيحة و معلومات اكثر حول هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ارجو الافادة و جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عراقية الاصل (11 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك بس ممكن ان تزودنا بكيفية او الية عمله وشكرا لك


----------



## سالم1111 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد النسب الطبيعيه والمشاكل التى تترتب على الزياده او النقصان


----------



## ليدي لين (19 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكرك ونتمنى منك المزيد وكل جديد ونتمنى ان تستفيد منا وتفيدنا بكل ماهو جديد في هذا المجال


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور ممكن اىمعلومات عن جهاز الشفط


----------



## Eng.Ethan (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع بس يا ليت ندعم دائماَ المواضيع بالرسومات الهندسية لأن الرسم الهندسي هو لغة التفاهم بين المهندسين ويمكن لأي مهندس من أي مكان أن يفهم من خلال المخططات و الرسومات التوضيحية للجهاز .. واشكر الأخ محمد القبالي على الرسمة وأتمنى له التوفيق .. دمتم سالمين


----------



## e.ayman95 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

ممكن افادة عن مبدأ العمل ..!!!


----------



## e.ayman95 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*ممكن مبدأ*



علي الدليمي قال:


> أخواني الأعزاء ..أذا كان أي شخص يريد معلومات شاملة وأوسع وبتفاصيل أدق عن أجهزة تحليل غازات الدم فبأستطاعتي إن شاء الله أن أفيدكم بعونه تعالى




ممكن تفيدنا عن مبدأ العمل & استخداماته في المشفى


----------



## شمس سلام (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله الجنه اللهم امين*


----------

